# LIRR v.s AMTRAK



## LIRailfan79 (Jan 23, 2006)

If one had to make a choice as to who to work for, what would be the better choice? Amtrak or LIRR?

(assume that amtrak was hiring for the NY-Washington division).


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

LIRailfan79 said:


> If one had to make a choice as to who to work for, what would be the better choice? Amtrak or LIRR?(assume that amtrak was hiring for the NY-Washington division).


lirr pay is better not as many a**holes in management,btw phila is taking over amtrak nyc look at where supervison is coming from now


----------

